# Donne di Sanremo 2022: Muti, Cesarini, Foer, Giannetta e Ferilli



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2022)

*Amadeus*, al TG1, ha appena annunciato le donne che lo affiancheranno a *Sanremo 2022*. 

Nella prima serata di *martedì 1 febbraio*: *Ornella Muti*.
Nella seconda serata di *mercoledì 2 febbraio*: *Lorena Cesarini*.
Terza serata del *3 febbraio*: *Drusilla Foer*.
Quarta serata del *4 febbraio*: *Maria Chiara Giannetta*.
Quinta serata del *5 febbrai*o: *Sabrina Ferilli*.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus*, al TG1, ha appena annunciato le donne che lo affiancheranno a *Sanremo 2022*.
> 
> Nella prima serata di *martedì 1 febbraio*: *Ornella Muti*.
> Nella seconda serata di *mercoledì 2 febbraio*: *Lorena Cesarini*.
> ...


Ahahahah pure il gay drag queen nella terza. Senza parole. Vallette ultradeludenti e le più accettabili sono quelle più vecchie come la Muti e Ferilli.


----------



## Giofa (11 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah pure il gay drag queen nella terza. Senza parole. Vallette ultradeludenti e le più accettabili sono quelle più vecchie come la Muti e Ferilli.


Drusilla Foer è un gran personaggio invece, di una intelligenza rara, non capisco cosa ci sia da ridere, perché non giudichiamo le persone per quello che esprimono anziché appioppare sgradevoli etichette?


----------



## Hellscream (11 Gennaio 2022)

La Giannetta


----------



## Kayl (11 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Drusilla Foer è un gran personaggio invece, di una intelligenza rara, non capisco cosa ci sia da ridere, perché non giudichiamo le persone per quello che esprimono anziché appioppare sgradevoli etichette?


L'unica Drusilla per me sarà solo Juliet Landau.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Drusilla Foer è un gran personaggio invece, di una intelligenza rara, non capisco cosa ci sia da ridere, perché non giudichiamo le persone per quello che esprimono anziché appioppare sgradevoli etichette?


Non è una donna, quindi non si può parlare di donna che affianca il conduttore, mercoledì c'è un uomo (è una drag queen, tipo Platinette). E sinceramente, io cerco il belvedere e la Rai nelle sue fiction ha tanta roba dalla Chillemi alla Gioli, fino a Diana Del Bufalo che è altrettanto brava. Ah no, ha insultato il siero magico. Sia mai... Facessero attenzione a lei e a Djokovic che è pure amico di Fiorello. Mi raccomando vertici rai, bloccate bene gli ingressi.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è una donna, quindi non si può parlare di donna che affianca il conduttore, *mercoledì *c'è un uomo (è una drag queen, tipo Platinette). E sinceramente, io cerco il belvedere e la Rai nelle sue fiction ha tanta roba dalla Chillemi alla Gioli, fino a Diana Del Bufalo che è altrettanto brava. Ah no, ha insultato il siero magico. Sia mai... Facessero attenzione a lei e a Djokovic che è pure amico di Fiorello. Mi raccomando vertici rai, bloccate bene gli ingressi.


giovedì volevo dire*


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus*, al TG1, ha appena annunciato le donne che lo affiancheranno a *Sanremo 2022*.
> 
> Nella prima serata di *martedì 1 febbraio*: *Ornella Muti*.
> Nella seconda serata di *mercoledì 2 febbraio*: *Lorena Cesarini*.
> ...


Ero straconvinta che avrebbe chiamato anche la marcuzzi, visto che sono amici fin dai tempi del Festivalbar, e inoltre non è più legata a Mediaset e avrebbe potuto andare senza deroghe particolari.

Cmq niente nomi clamorosi, sono andati un po' al risparmio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus*, al TG1, ha appena annunciato le donne che lo affiancheranno a *Sanremo 2022*.
> 
> Nella prima serata di *martedì 1 febbraio*: *Ornella Muti*.
> Nella seconda serata di *mercoledì 2 febbraio*: *Lorena Cesarini*.
> ...



Neanche iniziato il festival e già travoni... cominciamo bene...

Sarà il solito gay pride come negli ultimi anni.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus*, al TG1, ha appena annunciato le donne che lo affiancheranno a *Sanremo 2022*.
> 
> Nella prima serata di *martedì 1 febbraio*: *Ornella Muti*.
> Nella seconda serata di *mercoledì 2 febbraio*: *Lorena Cesarini*.
> ...


o sono troppo vecchio o seguo poco la tv ma io conosco solo la Muti e la Ferilli

mai sentite nominare proprio le altre 3

una Drusilla ricordo che era all'isola dei famosi non molto tempo fa..ma era Drusilla Gucci mi sembra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> una Drusilla ricordo che era all'isola dei famosi non molto tempo fa..ma era Drusilla Gucci mi sembra



Quella è una donna, la Drusilla di Sanremo ha qualcosa di troppo tra le gambe...


----------



## fabri47 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Questa è Drusilla Foer. Buona visione! 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questa è Drusilla Foer. Buona visione!
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Una volta c'era Belen che scendeva le scale senza mutandine con la farfallina tatuata sulla patata, in combo con la Canalis.

Adesso abbiamo sti cosi.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus*, al TG1, ha appena annunciato le donne che lo affiancheranno a *Sanremo 2022*.
> 
> Nella prima serata di *martedì 1 febbraio*: *Ornella Muti*.
> Nella seconda serata di *mercoledì 2 febbraio*: *Lorena Cesarini*.
> ...



Ma a parte il travone, almeno una nera (preferibilmente di peso sui 130 kg) e un paio di fluid-gender ci sono? Mi sembra che ci siano gli estremi per cominciare a fare rimostranze.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma a parte il travone, almeno una nera (preferibilmente di peso sui 130 kg) e un paio di fluid-gender ci sono? Mi sembra che ci siano gli estremi per cominciare a fare rimostranze.



Quella semi sconosciuta è nera 

Ma non di 130 kg. Quindi bene, ma non benissimo


----------



## gabri65 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quella semi sconosciuta è nera
> 
> Ma non di 130 kg. Quindi bene, ma non benissimo



Mah, insomma, mi sembra un po' scolorita, spero che le diano una ripassata sul girarrosto o che almeno si dichiari non-binaria, qui siamo sulla sufficienza stiracchiata, eh.


----------



## Walker (11 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, insomma, mi sembra un po' scolorita, spero che le diano una ripassata sul girarrosto o che almeno si dichiari non-binaria, qui siamo sulla sufficienza stiracchiata, eh.


"Mejo ridar par no piànzar"..si dice dalle mie parti...


----------



## fabri47 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una volta c'era Belen che scendeva le scale senza mutandine con la farfallina tatuata sulla patata, in combo con la Canalis.
> 
> Adesso abbiamo sti cosi.


In quel Sanremo si parla troppo poco della camminata della Canalis a piedi nudi durante il monologo di Celentano, con tanto di inquadratura. A chi è interessato, sul web ci sono ancora tante foto scrivendo anche solo "canalis celentano" e poi su google immagini. Mi ricordo che, in diretta, esplosi tipo il vesuvio. 

Altro che farfallina di Belen, che alla fine era solo un tatuaggio vicino la farfalla (quella vera che era pure coperta) e tanto boom clicking. Ma sono opinioni eh. Ho i miei gusti.


----------

